# Philippines Beat Hard, Thousands Dead



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thousands likely dead after Philippines typhoon | Fox News

Those people are in survival mode, now. Thousands weren't able to survive.

Communications, power and water are all knocked out.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, that was a powerful storm. Against buildings not made to withstand that.

Storm surge was reported higher than the coconut palms on the beaches - not good.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

They have been friends to us. We need to show friendship to them. If we are short of funds take what we were going to give to Pakistan.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

By being our friends means they tolerated our BS because we have been giving them aid = money, food and medical for years. But they knew that this happening was a high risk for them and yet many lived in grass huts and now that their huts have been washed away they stand with their hands reached out further. They learned nothing other than to wait for more freebies, just like the so called poor we pander to in this country. We will never learn and most of them will never change. Worse of all is the number of people that will get rich supposedly helping those people with American peoples charity, and the theft of American tax payers dollars by the so called caring politicians! Maybe we can send our troops there for more free labor and policing! IMO, not a good use of American tax dollars nor our military. How many fund raisers will we have to watch on the boob tube to help the starving and hurt, again.

Where were all those people when we had floods, forest fires, earthquakes etc. in this country. Oh that's right, our government didn't want help for Americans, I guess Americans don't deserve help from others, since we have so much. Let the bullshit excuses flow from all. Almost like Sandy bullshit again, but the people in the Sandy shit knew and still did nothing and yet we continue to give to them, why!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

ekim said:


> By being our friends means they tolerated our BS because we have been giving them aid = money, food and medical for years. But they knew that this happening was a high risk for them and yet many lived in grass huts and now that their huts have been washed away they stand with their hands reached out further. They learned nothing other than to wait for more freebies, just like the so called poor we pander to in this country. We will never learn and most of them will never change. Worse of all is the number of people that will get rich supposedly helping those people with American peoples charity, and the theft of American tax payers dollars by the so called caring politicians! Maybe we can send our troops there for more free labor and policing! IMO, not a good use of American tax dollars nor our military. How many fund raisers will we have to watch on the boob tube to help the starving and hurt, again.
> 
> Where were all those people when we had floods, forest fires, earthquakes etc. in this country. Oh that's right, our government didn't want help for Americans, I guess Americans don't deserve help from others, since we have so much. Let the bullshit excuses flow from all. Almost like Sandy bullshit again, but the people in the Sandy shit knew and still did nothing and yet we continue to give to them, why!


Read history. Not the preapproved pablum given you in school. Or the sensationalized stuff political groups put out for their agendas. We took the Philippines from Spain. We promised them independence. We fought the Moros (Filipino Muslims) who did not want us to modernize them or their intended victims. The Japanese invaded the Philippines as part of their war against the US and tried to turn the Filipino people against us using the race card. The Japanese own racist behavior gave lie to their propaganda and the Filipino Resistance was one of the most successful of the war. A Japanese commander was quoted as saying "We send out fifty men they see nothing. We send out ten men they don't come back."(It was later incorporated into a movie about the conflict.) We kept our promise(Something modern politicians should try) and granted Philippine independence.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Read history. Not the preapproved pablum given you in school. Or the sensationalized stuff political groups put out for their agendas. We took the Philippines from Spain. We promised them independence. We fought the Moros (Filipino Muslims) who did not want us to modernize them or their intended victims. The Japanese invaded the Philippines as part of their war against the US and tried to turn the Filipino people against us using the race card. The Japanese own racist behavior gave lie to their propaganda and the Filipino Resistance was one of the most successful of the war. A Japanese commander was quoted as saying "We send out fifty men they see nothing. We send out ten men they don't come back."(It was later incorporated into a movie about the conflict.) We kept our promise(Something modern politicians should try) and granted Philippine independence.


And your point is? We gave them independence, so now we owe them everything. If we hadn't saved their butts and the Japans had control, where would they be now! Yes, I have read books about what they did during WWII. How many times do we have to save them. Don't they have boot straps to pull on? Like I already said, let the bullshit excuses flow.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ekim said:


> And your point is? We gave them independence, so now we owe them everything. If we hadn't saved their butts and the Japans had control, where would they be now! Yes, I have read books about what they did during WWII. How many times do we have to save them. Don't they have boot straps to pull on? Like I already said, let the bullshit excuses flow.


A world map is a handy thing to have and use while posting in this thread.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> A world map is a handy thing to have and use while posting in this thread.


Not sure what your point is either, unless you figure we need that series of islands in case we have to fight a war over in that region? If that is your point it is quite weak, IMO. Other than that, sucks to be in that area as if TSHTF around there odds are china will own those islands, no big deal on a global war conflict, which I believe the next major war will be for the US. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> And your point is? We gave them independence, so now we owe them everything. If we hadn't saved their butts and the Japans had control, where would they be now! Yes, I have read books about what they did during WWII. How many times do we have to save them. Don't they have boot straps to pull on? Like I already said, let the bullshit excuses flow.


Your ignorance of the Filipino people is astoundingly amazing.
The "bullshit excuses" flowing are coming from you, sir.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Your ignorance of the Filipino people is astoundingly amazing.
> The "bullshit excuses" flowing are coming from you, sir.


That is your opinion. And you know everything I know about the Filipino people, please tell me more, never mind don't, we will just agree to dis agree.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The Philippines has too many people anyway.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I'm not really in the political side of things but the Filipino people are a Allie I don't mind having and they have showed their loyalty to The U.S. on many occasions I do believe they deserve all the help and support we can send them...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> I'm not really in the political side of things but the Filipino people are a Allie I don't mind having and they have showed their loyalty to The U.S. on many occasions I do believe they deserve all the help and support we can send them...


Not until Americans are helped first, mainly the Vets and current military, then those that have worked all their lives and are now getting screwed by this government. Then and only then our allies, but never illegals, criminals or people in countries that would kill us as quickly as they would a cockroach. In the mean time, the Filipino's need to suck it up and fend for themselves. IMO, it's a piss poor use of our military to use them to hand out freebies and play cop for some other country, they're not used as police in this country and shouldn't be in foreign countries either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> I'm not really in the political side of things but the Filipino people are a Allie I don't mind having and they have showed their loyalty to The U.S. on many occasions I do believe they deserve all the help and support we can send them...


I agree, but not with our military.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Many Filipinos have served, and are serving, in our military. From before WWII to today. Many perished on the Bataan Death March alongside their American Brothers-in-Arms. 
They have a proud history of serving our country.
My chapter of Vietnam Veterans of America partners on local projects with the Filipino-American Veterans Organization. To a man they are proud of their adopted homeland. They love our flag and what it represents. I do not make it a habit of asking if they are naturalized citizens, but I bet they are.
When my wife was recovering from two total knee replacements a home health care nurse who came twice a week was invaluable. She happened to be of Filipino heritage, but that was irelevant to us.
I realize that there are some people who think Filipinos are some ignorant, backward persons from a third world country. But I assure you they are not.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree, but not with our military.


Who better than our military to transport supplies equipment and personnel half way round the world? Short of a shooting war what more realistic training?


----------

